# Micro-Train News



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I do not know how many of the N & Z Scale folks on this site are aware of a monthly publication that George Irwin puts out regarding new and re-releases of Micro-Train cars, etc. The reports a in-depth and accurate as to the history of each car released by Micro-Train. The report provides just a extra piece of information concerning that car that maybe on your layout. You can subscribe to his journal by visiting his web site http://www.irwinsjournal.com/umtrr/

Lastly, the sad events in Colorado of today rest heavily on the nation's mind.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Sweet.
I bookmarked this page.

Would I ever LOVE to get my hands on all the ONR stuff they produced.
Too bad its all sold out on the Micro Trains site itself.
Oh well, off to the LHS!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

